# Make Charley a MOD



## Watson (Apr 18, 2016)

hes earned it, he's loved and respected on here, he is the No1 person keeping this place going, he doesn't stir up shit and cause problems.

never met a nicer bloke online....met a few at a truck stop rest room though.....hahahaha jk lolz


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2016)

He's earned being left in peace


----------



## the_predator (Apr 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> He's earned being left in peace


As much as I want it for him...Captn's statement probably has some truth to it. Most mods get caught up in the mod lounge watching tranny porn and receiving free bunk gear and never recover from it.


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2016)

.. thx guys, you're all very kind, which I won't forget..  Like us all , we'd like this place to rock, but it don't...for sure it's none of our faults.. 

....   "things get worse before they get better"   ...           lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

Ya gotta hit rock bottom before you can get back up....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ya gotta hit rock bottom before you can get back up....



I know right....


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ya gotta hit rock bottom before you can get back up....




....  spoken like a 'true Eagles fan' ....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 18, 2016)

Man..nev would have loved the Eagles pic line up


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2016)

Vera Wang designed the Eagles cheer leader outfits, can't hide a pimple on an ass in those pants. many a camel toe spotted around the linc....


----------



## charley (Apr 18, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Man..nev would have loved the Eagles pic line up




....Sheri , what do you mean 'Eagles pic line up'?....     did you mean 'Eagles pic up line'? ....  oh!!  maybe you meant the 'draft'..?...


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 19, 2016)

no,no,no, never, do you guys hate Charles or something. he would disappear like all the other mods


----------



## Intense (Apr 19, 2016)

the_predator said:


> As much as I want it for him...Captn's statement probably has some truth to it. Most mods get caught up in the mod lounge watching tranny porn and receiving free bunk gear and never recover from it.





Hmm, this might be exactly what Charles needs though.


----------



## s2h (Apr 19, 2016)

Why not...Progress is a mod....and his grandpa deddogg.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2016)

s2h said:


> Why not...Progress is a mod....and his grandpa deddogg.....



you being a "super" mod is even more of a joke.....


----------



## Watson (Apr 21, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> you being a "super" mod is even more of a joke.....


----------



## s2h (May 6, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> you being a "super" mod is even more of a joke.....



Me being a super mod can make your a senior member again ......how are the news leather belt depends working.?...no more leaks


----------



## heckler7 (May 8, 2016)

see what you all did, now charley hasnt posted in a few days, even talking about mod status at IM makes members disappear, aint that right reddog


----------



## charley (May 8, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> see what you all did, now charley hasnt posted in a few days, even talking about mod status at IM makes members disappear, aint that right reddog





....  sorry heck, I come here 4 or 5 x's a day, I don't log in, just look, but it's dead.....    nothing to comment on, hardly anything to laugh at...and when you're not laughing you're crying... [except when smokin' weed]....


----------



## Watson (May 9, 2016)

I miss smoking weed, just saying is all.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)

s2h said:


> Me being a super mod can make your a senior member again ......how are the news leather belt depends working.?...no more leaks




back off bluto, I have theCaptn' and heavy on my side and talk around the water cooler is that your time is coming to an end round here....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 10, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> see what you all did, now charley hasnt posted in a few days, even talking about mod status at IM makes members disappear, aint that right reddog



c'mon Heck, you of all people should know I'm just a scapegoat for the "super" mods, but I guess it's worth it for the WP mod grab bag....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2016)

WP has gone !


----------



## charley (May 10, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> WP has gone !



....  Details Captn'....  e.g.  did everybody lose their money ??   were LE involved ??  is this just here at Iron mag ???


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  Details Captn'....  e.g.  did everybody lose their money ??   were LE involved ??  is this just here at Iron mag ???



Wasn't making sales. Under cut by cheap non-GMP, unapproved by FDA gears.


----------



## charley (May 11, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Wasn't making sales. Under cut by cheap non-GMP, unapproved by FDA gears.




......    thx Captn'  ....


----------

